# guppy problem



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

one of my guppies tail looks like it has been nipped... but it is in a 5g aquarium with 2 other guppies it looks like something grabbed ahold of him and messed up his tail... hard to explain but maybe i will get a pic of it
thanks for any advice on how to help him get better


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

heres the picture... is it fin rot?


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Could be fin rot. What are your water parameters? 

I had a bit of a fight with fin rot a few days ago when had a bit of trouble with my ammonia or nitrite but once I realised and got the levels down and under control it went quickly.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

as far as i know everything is fine... i just did a water change two days ago


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

ok.. nvm... my amonia is high, but what do i do to make it go down???
a big water change?


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

agh... ive had so many problems with guppies, i guess they just arent the fish for me :|


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

do a fairly big w/c and see how it works. when did u put the fish in?


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

ive had them in there for a while now, then all of a sudden i jus notived his tail is messed up... i did the water change and amonia came back down to 0


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

well just monitor it over the next fews days and make sure the ammonia stays down. if it's water quality problems and you've got it stabalized now, the fin rot or w/e it is may pass.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

i dunno what it is... but he looks worse already agh :?


----------

